# Caparison guys come in.



## yellowv (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey guys we now have an SS.org Caparison usergroup. If you are a Caparison user or lover please join up. Thanks Mesh 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/groups/59-caparison-players.html


----------



## Metaljim (Apr 20, 2009)

Joined.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 20, 2009)

I approve this thread.


----------



## Caparijackson (Apr 21, 2009)

Joined~~~ Keep it heavy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 21, 2009)

I proudly (not) remain a member of no usergroups through my epic fail in life.






(but I'd love a Caparison!!)


----------



## B36arin (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 21, 2009)

joined up


----------



## yellowv (Apr 21, 2009)

B36arin said:


>


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 27, 2009)

The first three were not taken by me, rather the guy i bought the guitar from. I haven't taken the time to take pictures of my own just yet, cause new pickups and some cleaning must be done. But i threw a pic of myself playing it in there just for s's n g's (And the gay maroon collared shirt was from dinner on valentines day, so you know what she gets in return!? Free concert via me, aren't I the sweetest guy ever!?!? haha)


The green and pink Caparisons are just two of Peter Josephs Custom models that he had made, gorgeous!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 27, 2009)

want .. caparison.. even though i'm a diehard ibanez fanboy


----------



## Marlon (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll just leave this here... 




And I have a TAT Special Trans Black on the way...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 27, 2009)

Marlon said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't mind me asking, how much did you end up paying for it?


----------



## powergroover (Apr 27, 2009)

i loooove caparisons but can't afford one yet, can i join ??


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2009)

signed up

i own a dellinger II in pro black


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 27, 2009)

CAPARISON FTMFW!!!



Marlon said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the first orbit i've ever seen out of a magazine or not at NAMM, how does it play? Is it basically a Horus with a different body? How is the balance on it between the neck and body?

Love it, btw!

PS-YOU BEST POST PICTURES OF THAT TRANS BLACK ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY ASAP!!


----------



## yellowv (Apr 27, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> CAPARISON FTMFW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually spec-wise the Orbit is similar to the new TAT special. Really the only thing it has in common with the Horus is the 27 frets and body wood. Being a neck through mahogany bodied guitar with an Ebony board and 27 frets, it is basically a V shaped TAT Special. Or since the Orbit came first I guess you could argue that the TAT Special is a Super Strat shaped Orbit


----------



## Marlon (Apr 28, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Actually spec-wise the Orbit is similar to the new TAT special. Really the only thing it has in common with the Horus is the 27 frets and body wood. Being a neck through mahogany bodied guitar with an Ebony board and 27 frets, it is basically a V shaped TAT Special. Or since the Orbit came first I guess you could argue that the TAT Special is a Super Strat shaped Orbit



^--Bingo! That is why I'm getting a TAT Special, same guitar (sort of), smaller package 

The Orbit plays like a dream, thanks to Budd at BRL Guitarworks. I also own a Jackson RR1 and I think that the Orbit smokes it in comfort. Aside from the normal Caparison love (awesome neck, great pickups, etc...) the Orbit seems really balanced. I use leather straps so it has never been a huge issue with me. But I defiantly can't say it is imbalanced.

One thing that is really noticeable is the inner cut of the lower wing... it is perfect!!! This is the most comfortable V to play sitting down, it goes right up against your leg. Also the 27th fret is way easy to access (not that I use it). I also had it modded with an ESP arming adjuster and a brass trem block, so it sustains for days and sound huge.

The ONLY compliant I have with the guitar is the case. It is ridiculous! I could get the Jackson case in the trunk of my '07 Honda Accord, but not this case ... not at all...

Let me know if you would like more pics of the guitar. And I'll make sure to send pics of the TAT Special when I get it, but that won't be for a while.


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm in. 
















And there's plenty more where they came from...


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 28, 2009)

Cool


----------



## bhuba135 (Apr 28, 2009)

progmetaldan said:


> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That and the 2008 Violet horus with gold hardware are my two FAVORITE production Caparisons, HANDS DOWN!!!


----------



## progmetaldan (Apr 29, 2009)

'tis a beauty!


----------



## azn_guitarist25 (Apr 29, 2009)

Woo maple fretboard ftw!


----------



## Harry (Apr 29, 2009)

progmetaldan, how much did that set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## yellowv (Apr 29, 2009)

azn_guitarist25 said:


> Woo maple fretboard ftw!



Nice MJR


----------



## F1Filter (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll add to the MJR pics with mine. But I'm in the process of cleaning her up. Because ever since Nick sold this to me. I can't put her down!  

Also a nice discovery happened when I took the neck off. But first. This is what she looked like after cleaning up the fretboard (was that dead skin that got lifted off of it?? ewwww ).






The fretboard after cleaning it up. That grain. 







Anyhoo. The first pleasant surprise was when removing the neck. I was kind of expecting a shim to fall out of the pocket, due to the fact that the neck is angled. No shims needed here. The pocket is perfectly cut & sanded at the required angle! Nice. 

The second surprise was the grain I'm seeing inside the pocket. If it looks like this in such a small area. I'm guessing that there's some sexy grain hidden under this finish.






While the above shows the grain. I couldn't get a good color balance. So this is what the color of the wood really looks like. 






One more shot with the envelope that contained the rubber eraser in it. Nice to see the Caparison guys are on a first name basis with Nick.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 29, 2009)

F1Filter said:


> I'll add to the MJR pics with mine. But I'm in the process of cleaning her up. Because ever since Nick sold this to me. I can't put her down!
> 
> Also a nice discovery happened when I took the neck off. But first. This is what she looked like after cleaning up the fretboard (was that dead skin that got lifted off of it?? ewwww ).
> 
> ...



Haha awesome man. Glad you're digging it too


----------



## Dusty201087 (Apr 29, 2009)

If only Caparison made a 7 string with 27 accessible frets, an OFR, and a bari scale


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 29, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> If only Caparison made a 7 string with 27 accessible frets, an OFR, and a bari scale



I don't see that happening. Most people really don't need 27 frets on a 7-string, it's not like the high E @ 24 isn't damn high-pitched enough for most of us 

Also, they don't really like doing baritone scales. 25.5 is cool, and they solve the intonation issue with their HGS models. But hey, that's why there's custom shops so you can get whatever you want


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 29, 2009)

I actually really like the feel of the Horus with the 24 & 3/4" scale with 27 frets.

And I actually think the Schallers are pretty darn close to the OFR's as far as feel.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 29, 2009)

jaxadam said:


> I actually really like the feel of the Horus with the 24 & 3/4" scale with 27 frets.
> 
> And I actually think the Schallers are pretty darn close to the OFR's as far as feel.



Yeah I haven't encountered any one of my customers complaining about the Schallers. They're pretty top notch. I have zero issues with the ones on my Dellingers.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 29, 2009)

I actually really dig the thicker lock block screws on them. And they have a great, solid feel, just like the OFR's.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 29, 2009)

I prefer the Schaller to the OFR. I think it just has a more solid feel.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 29, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I haven't encountered any one of my customers complaining about the Schallers. They're pretty top notch. I have zero issues with the ones on my Dellingers.



Having owned both, there's virtually no difference. The OFRs last a bit longer, I think, because of the construction differences, but otherwise...

Figures that the year where there's no possible way I can buy a guitar is the one where several Cap 7s turn up - and then they discontinue the Floyd and replace it with a *flat mount*. Eww.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 29, 2009)

I think the durability issue is a moot point. There are tons of Schaller's still working like brand new on early 90's Jackson pros nearly 20 years later.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 30, 2009)

yellowv said:


> I think the durability issue is a moot point. There are tons of Schaller's still working like brand new on early 90's Jackson pros nearly 20 years later.



No argument - the Schaller is a quality piece.


----------



## yingmin (May 2, 2009)

Haha, I just noticed that I got neg repped, and my post deleted. Marlon and I work together. I know how to play several riffs from his band's songs. It was just a little harmless ribbing. Christ, you people are such delicate flowers.


----------



## Caparison092 (May 2, 2009)

A few of my caps


----------



## bhuba135 (May 2, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> A few of my caps



If they are just a few, I... MUST... SEE... THEM... ALL!!!!


----------



## azn_guitarist25 (May 2, 2009)

Caparison092 said:


> A few of my caps



i just don't understand why Caparison won't release a gloss black Dellinger, they look like porn.


----------



## Caparison092 (May 3, 2009)

bhuba135 said:


> If they are just a few, I... MUST... SEE... THEM... ALL!!!!



i just got this one today


----------



## yellowv (May 3, 2009)

Gloss black and Wilkinson trem? Who was that built for?


----------



## Fikealox (May 3, 2009)

Joined  I have a crimson TAT2 (for now), and a new white Angelus HGS GM.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2009)

Fikealox said:


> Joined  I have a crimson TAT2 (for now), and a new white Angelus HGS GM.



you really need to post pics of those dude


----------



## Marlon (May 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Orbit


----------



## Joshnir (May 8, 2009)

My 08 Dellinger II pro black, 96 iceberg TAT II(currently for sale) and my 98 RG7620(currently for sale). I will be buying an MJR signature Dellinger soon and then a 7 string Dellinger after that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 8, 2009)

Joshnir said:


> I will be buying an MJR signature Dellinger soon and then a 7 string Dellinger after that.



you DEFINITELY need to post pics of both when you get them man, these are two of the guitars I am gassing for most!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 8, 2009)

Marlon said:


> Here are some pics of my Orbit
> 
> >>> Sexah V Picks <<<



I keep GASsing for V's - I think I'm having a mid-life crisis!

(nice guitar btw  )


----------



## yellowv (May 8, 2009)

Cool to see some of the Cap forum guys coming over here. Welcome guys.


----------



## zimbloth (May 8, 2009)

Cool Orbit


----------



## Marlon (May 9, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Cool to see some of the Cap forum guys coming over here. Welcome guys.


----------



## bhuba135 (May 10, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Cool to see some of the Cap forum guys coming over here. Welcome guys.


Agreed


----------



## McBrain (May 15, 2009)

Here's my Horus:


----------



## yellowv (May 15, 2009)

Nice Horus McBrain. Which Dimarzio is that in the neck?


----------



## McBrain (May 15, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Nice Horus McBrain. Which Dimarzio is that in the neck?



Thanks Yellow!

It's an Air Norton S. Some days I love it, some days I wanna flush it down the drain...


----------



## yellowv (May 15, 2009)

McBrain said:


> Thanks Yellow!
> 
> It's an Air Norton S. Some days I love it, some days I wanna flush it down the drain...



LOL. I put a Fast Track 2 in mine. I love it every day


----------



## zimbloth (May 15, 2009)

Check out this beautiful Caparison I got in recently (it's sold):


----------



## yingmin (May 16, 2009)

I think Caparisons have some of the most horrible finishes available on high-end guitars.


----------



## zimbloth (May 16, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I think Caparisons have some of the most horrible finishes available on high-end guitars.



Seriously? Not a fan of that Frozen Sky eh? What kind of finishes would you like? They really have something for everyone I think. It's not all odd sponge finishes and the like. Certainly not all of these are 'horrible'?


----------



## yingmin (May 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Seriously? Not a fan of that Frozen Sky eh? What kind of finishes would you like? They really have something for everyone I think. It's not all odd sponge finishes and the like. Certainly not all of these are 'horrible'?


I'm not saying ALL Caparison finishes are horrible. One of my coworkers has a Horus in natural walnut, and that looks nice. Then there's Marlon's Orbit; while I don't like the feel of the pro finish, I understand the merits of it, and it looks decent. I just find those sponge finishes to be unbelievably tacky. While Caparisons may not have the most bad finishes of high-end guitars, I think they have the finishes that are the most bad.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2009)

zimbloth said:


>





I must know, what is that wood, stain, and finish?


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 16, 2009)

I believe its Transparent Dark Rose on mahogany


----------



## azn_guitarist25 (May 16, 2009)

Are you sure? I always thought the TDR were a gloss finish much like the twilight blue. It could be a Pro TDR


----------



## yellowv (May 16, 2009)

That is in fact trans dark rose over mohagany. TDR was not a gloss finish. It is discontinued now, but Nick said they have a couple left at Caparison.


----------



## azn_guitarist25 (May 16, 2009)

yellowv said:


> That is in fact trans dark rose over mohagany. TDR was not a gloss finish. It is discontinued now, but Nick said they have a couple left at Caparison.



Are you sure I swear I had a folder of pictures of a Caparison Dellinger Transparent Dark Rose and they were in fact gloss :S

edit: In fact I found some pics of the TDR finish and they look very much like gloss


----------



## ove (May 16, 2009)

Not sure if you guys have already come across it already but

caparison nils norberg page

"The new guitar of Nils is the prototype of 7-strings guitar.
We develop 7-strings guitar with Nils."

Maybe they'll bring 7-strings into production as an readily available guitar. That'd be interesting...


----------



## mrp5150 (May 16, 2009)

yellowv said:


> That is in fact trans dark rose over mohagany. TDR was not a gloss finish. It is discontinued now, but Nick said they have a couple left at Caparison.



Yes it was. The one in the picture above is one of the newer Pro finishes.



ove said:


> Not sure if you guys have already come across it already but
> 
> caparison nils norberg page
> 
> ...



They've had a production model 7 string for a few years now? Unless you mean maybe they'll start making a Nils signature one?


----------



## azn_guitarist25 (May 17, 2009)

ove said:


> Not sure if you guys have already come across it already but
> 
> caparison nils norberg page
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that's always been up there and was before the making of the Dellinger 7.


----------



## ove (May 17, 2009)

Okay. Then it's my bad. I have always been under the impression that Caparison doesn't have a 7-string production model and you could only get it custom. The more you know .


----------



## zimbloth (May 17, 2009)

ove said:


> Okay. Then it's my bad. I have always been under the impression that Caparison doesn't have a 7-string production model and you could only get it custom. The more you know .



Yeah the Dellinger 7 has been around for a while. The 2009 version is a hardtail however, which has been somewhat polarizing. Personally I think the 6-string Dellingers are a _much _better value so I doubt I'd ever order a D7 for myself, even as a dealer. I love my Dellingers 



yellowv said:


> That is in fact trans dark rose over mohagany. TDR was not a gloss finish. It is discontinued now, but Nick said they have a couple left at Caparison.



Yes, the transparent stain version was the 2008 model which is sadly now discontinued. It's incredibly beautiful. They may have a few more left yes, I'm trying to get one for myself but they've been pretty busy getting the other 2009 guitars ready so I'll wait.

It looks like the 2009s are going to come in just in time for me to open up my new storefront  (the ones that arent presold that is).


----------



## yellowv (May 17, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> they've been pretty busy getting the other 2009 guitars ready so I'll wait.
> 
> It looks like the 2009s are going to come in just in time for me to open up my new storefront  (the ones that arent presold that is).




Yeah you don't have to tell me  Hopefully they get here soon. When is the storefront gonna be ready to go Nick? Website too?


----------



## zimbloth (May 18, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Yeah you don't have to tell me  Hopefully they get here soon. When is the storefront gonna be ready to go Nick? Website too?



I'm signing the lease for the storefront literally today. Exciting times! I'll make a formal announcement later, but it should be open in June 

Website, no idea. Whenever the guy building it for me finds the time to finish it :~(


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2009)

Nick, would it be possible to work for you under slave-like conditions for say 4-6 months and pay me with simply one piece of gear from the store? Pleaaaaase?


----------



## zimbloth (May 18, 2009)

MFB said:


> Nick, would it be possible to work for you under slave-like conditions for say 4-6 months and pay me with simply one piece of gear from the store? Pleaaaaase?



Haha, I really don't need any help at the store right now bro sorry. It's a pretty small place. It's a cheery nice place in a nice neighborhood, and it's good for people to come and try stuff out and talk. However it's not really a megastore, it's more of a 'boutique shop'. 

You are however welcome to drop by and hang out _anytime_ dude


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2009)

I'll be sure to, whether or not you'll be able to get me to leave...different story


----------



## Cadavuh (May 18, 2009)

GASing so hard for Peter Witchers angelus lately


----------



## Fredrik Pihl (May 19, 2009)

I used to play Caparison guitars, before I hooked up with Vigier. 
Cool guitars. 

I still own a Horus (one of a kind, that used to belong to Ola Frenning of Solwork)


----------



## Fikealox (May 19, 2009)

Here's my TAT. A guy is meant to be coming to buy it today, but I'm having some seller's remorse, so if he's a no-show I'll probably keep it and let myself fall back in love with it  (and find some other way to scrounge money, lol)














I'll take some pics of my Angelus if the sun comes out today


----------



## phantasm (May 22, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Haha, I really don't need any help at the store right now bro sorry. It's a pretty small place. It's a cheery nice place in a nice neighborhood, and it's good for people to come and try stuff out and talk. However it's not really a megastore, it's more of a 'boutique shop'.
> 
> You are however welcome to drop by and hang out _anytime_ dude



Where will it be located exactly?
Thanks-Jeff


----------



## zimbloth (May 22, 2009)

phantasm said:


> Where will it be located exactly?
> Thanks-Jeff



Main St in Walpole  About 20 minutes south of Boston, super easy to get to. In a nice, cheery spot too, not in the ghetto or anything.

A formal announcement with more details is forthcoming!


----------



## Curt-Platt (May 26, 2009)

this is turning into a pretty good caparison appreciation thread !


----------



## Bungle (May 26, 2009)

Now I _reeeaally_ want an oiled mahogany Dellinger II....


----------



## zimbloth (May 26, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Now I _reeeaally_ want an oiled mahogany Dellinger II....



Here are some pics of the last one i had in stock, beautiful!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...caparison-dellinger-ii-se-oiled-mahogany.html


----------



## Bungle (May 26, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Here are some pics of the last one i had in stock, beautiful!
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...caparison-dellinger-ii-se-oiled-mahogany.html


I was planning on getting a nice new J Custom from Meestursparkle as my next guitar, but now I'm having some second thoughts.... I know Meestursparkle sells Caparisons, but I didn't know you sold them too.

I never realised until just recently just how spectacular those clock inlays are. Awesome work.


----------



## zimbloth (May 26, 2009)

Bungle said:


> I was planning on getting a nice new J Custom from Meestursparkle as my next guitar, but now I'm having some second thoughts.... I know Meestursparkle sells Caparisons, but I didn't know you sold them too.
> 
> I never realised until just recently just how spectacular those clock inlays are. Awesome work.



Yeah I've been dealing them for about a year now. I don't post them on the forum a lot because most are sold & shipped out before I ever get a chance to list them. However there are a lot of threads from past Caparisons I've got in you can check out if you're curious. I have photo galleries of most models 

Yeah Meestursparkle is not a dealer, just a dude over in Japan who goes around and buys up dealers' old stock or whatever and puts them on eBay. He's a good seller though, he ships fast and his prices are fair. I purchased an Edwards from him not too long ago and was pleased.

Regarding second thoughts on a J-Custom vs a Caparison, well I'm an Ibanez fan but I think Caparisons sound and play way a lot better personally. I adore my two Dellingers more than any of the 50+ Ibanez I've owned over the years.


----------



## Fikealox (May 26, 2009)

I figured i may as well post it here, too


----------



## yellowv (May 26, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> Nick's Dellinger MC Aluminum is the most bonerific Caparison I've ever seen, that and yellowv's Chris Ammot model.



Actually that is Nick's too. It gotta a little banged up in shipping so he has it and is getting me a new Cap. Just waiting for Caparison to get the 09's to the US. God damn Fed Ex. Nick has been awesome about it though. I will get a brand new Cap as soon as those guys over in Japan decide to get some out.


----------



## Anthony (May 26, 2009)

I need a Black TAT special


----------



## zimbloth (May 26, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Actually that is Nick's too. It gotta a little banged up in shipping so he has it and is getting me a new Cap. Just waiting for Caparison to get the 09's to the US. God damn Fed Ex. Nick has been awesome about it though. I will get a brand new Cap as soon as those guys over in Japan decide to get some out.



Yeah, you've been awesome about it too, so thank you 



Anthony said:


> I need a Black TAT special



I have the first one of those coming shortly if interested.


----------



## Anthony (May 27, 2009)

I'm interested, but I happen to be poor. 


One day though. One day...


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Jun 1, 2009)

Might aswell introduce myself here.

heres my Horii collection (Yes I have a problem)








































And just picked this up over the wknd


----------



## schecter007 (Jun 1, 2009)

what the fuck do you do to own 6 caparisons? hahah fukn awsome guitars man i LOVE the black with gold hardware.. beautiful


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Jun 1, 2009)

schecter007 said:


> what the fuck do you do to own 6 caparisons? hahah fukn awsome guitars man i LOVE the black with gold hardware.. beautiful



Advertising $$$

I had 9 at one point (2 TATs & an Orbit) but im a horus man so I got rid of them.


----------



## Curt-Platt (Jun 1, 2009)

that is the greatest guitar collection ever, apart from i dont see any d-7's (not saying that cause i have one but cause its a 7 string forum) but but that there collection owns!!!


----------



## Grolli (Jan 23, 2010)

Happened to stumble upon this thread here, and joined the group instantly!  Currently owns two Caparison Apple Horns, pics to come!


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 24, 2010)

Proud Angelus HGS owner


----------



## Metaljim (Jan 24, 2010)

bhuba135 said:


>


I just noticed that my Horus is in this thread.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 24, 2010)

I LOVE the Snow Cloud finish.

Since there are no Horus 7's, I'm actually thinking of making one for meself with this somewhat similar Warmoth body:


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2010)

DO EET!


----------



## ZZB (Jan 24, 2010)

This thread is giving me all kinds of GAS.


----------



## Guitarholic (Feb 14, 2010)

She´ll be here next week! Can´t wait. Only 8 of them are left. Caparison produced 10 of these in 2007, but two of them already have been used to swap necks with other Horii. 
This is the former guitar of one of our board members (zygoat), if I am not mistaken. 
It´s been upgraded with a Bareknuckle Nailbomb and a Dimarzio Pro Track pickup.
I can´t wait to have her...two more days. Thanks again S.I. (Mr. Portugal ^^) 














I think that this is the very same guitar too:


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 14, 2010)

Sudzmorphus said:


> Might aswell introduce myself here.
> 
> heres my Horii collection (Yes I have a problem)



Dude, when we organise a gig in Nottingham, you HAVE to bring those down. All six.


----------



## Lakeflower (Feb 14, 2010)

Sudzmorphus said:


> Might aswell introduce myself here.
> 
> heres my Horii collection (Yes I have a problem)




That crimson one is just beautiful! Did you buy it from a guy in Sweden?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 14, 2010)

guitarholic: that grain on that one is awesome

you know what's better than a horus? a falcon 






probably should have taken the tape off for the picture  oh well


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 14, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> guitarholic: that grain on that one is awesome
> 
> you know what's better than a horus? a falcon



Disagree!


----------



## Guitarholic (Feb 15, 2010)

D-EJ915 said:


> guitarholic: that grain on that one is awesome



Couldn´t agree more! Nice Falcon btw!!!


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Feb 16, 2010)

Lakeflower said:


> That crimson one is just beautiful! Did you buy it from a guy in Sweden?


 

Yeah but i've just sold it, was nice but im much more fond of my black forest


----------



## Grolli (May 4, 2010)

Did spend all day yesterday in buddy Anders Thidell's workshop in Stockholm, drinking lots of caffeine and getting my True Temperament neck assembled onto my Apple Horn Orange, so I figured someone in here might be interested in pics.
Anders had to made these frets for my neck by hand since the company who normally casts them nowadays did run into some trouble, so that makes it even more cool I guess, seeing that it's now one of only two Apple Horn Oranges with hand made TT frets in the world, mine and IA's own. Cool


----------



## maliciousteve (May 4, 2010)

How big of a difference do those frets make? I can imagine the intonation is great, but what about feel and sustain?


----------



## Grolli (May 4, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> How big of a difference do those frets make? I can imagine the intonation is great, but what about feel and sustain?


How big difference? HUGE! The intonation is now spot on EVERYWHERE on the fretboard, it's really an amazing invention. The downside of it though, is that every "normal" guitar with regular frets sounds crap when tuned to standard once you've tried a True Temperament equipped one 
Bending is not affected at all, and sustain obviously improves when the intonation is spot on. Playing a guitar with True Temperament doesn't feel ANYTHING different than playing a guitar with normal frets, it just sounds a heck of lot better


----------



## shadowlife (May 4, 2010)

Nice! Are those frets made of stainless steel?


----------



## Grolli (May 4, 2010)

shadowlife said:


> Nice! Are those frets made of stainless steel?


No, they're made out of an alloy called silicon bronze, which according to Anders is very easy to work with, totally nickel free and extremely durable.


----------



## K-Roll (May 4, 2010)

I presume frets are being calculated upon A=440. what if you want to tune to drop B or so?  i suppose it won't work that well or? 
and the next thing is - i have never played a guitar with TT but this comes logical to me - each guitarist has a different grip and makes a different pressure on the string that means, noone makes such pressure that everything will ever be 100% in tune therefore my question - why is it good to go with and pay thaaaaat huuuuuuge extra cash for it


----------



## Grolli (May 4, 2010)

K-Roll said:


> I presume frets are being calculated upon A=440. what if you want to tune to drop B or so?  i suppose it won't work that well or?
> and the next thing is - i have never played a guitar with TT but this comes logical to me - each guitarist has a different grip and makes a different pressure on the string that means, noone makes such pressure that everything will ever be 100% in tune therefore my question - why is it good to go with and pay thaaaaat huuuuuuge extra cash for it


This specific temperament (Thidell Formula 1) is created with standard tuning in mind, and will not do very much tuned down to B. Anders told me though, that a TT equipped guitar never will sound worse than a guitar with regular frets, no matter how you tune it. To do it's job the way it's supposed though, it needs to be in regular tuning or close. However, about a year ago he introduced a variation of the very same Formula 1 temperament, called the Low Tune Guitar, especially for B standard tuning, and yesterday he told me he will be working on the low tuned register even more, so just be patient 

And just as you say, it obviously can't be guaranteed to be perfect pitch and intonate a 100% everywhere on the fretboard for everyone, but one thing I can assure you, is that even though I'm a guy who press my strings very hard, there's no problem at all sounding much more in tune than on any regular guitar I've tried and played. So I can almost guarantee you, no matter how hard you press the strings, you will always sound more in tune than on any guitar with regular frets. As easy as that! Try one out if you ever get the chance, it'll amaze you!


----------



## cj87 (May 16, 2010)

Just joined


----------



## Malacoda (May 16, 2010)

Nice to see all the Cap Forum guys migrating over here as well! I don't think I've posted mine on this thread, though many of you probably have seen it before.


----------



## Xykhron (Jul 25, 2010)

Joined this group with my 7 (currently...I owned more in the past) Capas:











Angelus HGS GM Pro.White
Angelus HGS Trans.Black
TAT Red Sunset
Dellinger SE Oiled Mahogany
Dellinger SE Trans.Rose
Dellinger II Pro.Black
Applehorn Sandstone II

hopefully in few months the family start to grow again


----------



## yellowv (Jul 25, 2010)

Funny I started this thread and i just realized I never even posted a pic of my HGS in here.


----------



## JacobShredder (Jul 25, 2010)

yellowv said:


>


your guitar is the whole reason i'm ordering a distressed black covered bkp, that thing screams brutality


----------

